# New shipment of corals & some fish ready for sale wednesday night 9pm thats correct



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*New shipment of corals & some fish ready for sale wednesday night 9pm thats correct*

We have a new large shipment of corals ready for sale Wednesday night. Sale starts at 9 pm till 11pm

watch this site for me details tomorrow.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Shipment is in, we are unpacking see you all at 9pm tonight


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Pictures ?
Road trip everyone


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm at work until 10:45


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

There was line up of 20 people waiting for the doors to open at 9. Yup! I was one of them. Fun night.
Nice corals.
Great to meet up with everyone!

But who the heck is Gary?


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Crayon said:


> There was line up of 20 people waiting for the doors to open at 9. Yup! I was one of them. Fun night.
> Nice corals.
> Great to meet up with everyone!
> 
> But who the heck is Gary?


Just curious what kind of corals were there? What was the general "theme"?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Theme was "get your hand in the tank and grab it before someone else does....."
Actually,
Lots of brains
Some elegance
Not too many sps
Lots of sun corals and dendros
Saw some peachy gold wall hammers
Some large chalices that look like they might colour up really nicely (no rainbow)
Orange colt corals, a couple purple
A few larger acans and lots of other lps

But that's what I saw, and sometimes I can have tunnel vision.
Others may remember differently.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*coral free for all*

Was my first time there for a shipment ... too busy for my liking .
it was like me feeding my fish coral frenzy....
was awesome to see all the gang in one room tho


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Ya i remember what its like going to NAFB for blitz coral runs. Truly survival of the fittest type of thing.. haha!

Good company and friendly store though!


----------

